# Members



## 'Ohana

Since joining this site, I've come to think of it's members as an extended family while getting to know a little about some people without ever meeting them. I've noticed that some people will check in occasionally with some doing so more than others. In seeing new people sign up, I'll see them make a couple of post's then fall silent, where others will fall into the norm. However I've also noticed that some will join up and become very active only to go silent like they were abducted by alien's or something







which make a person wonder if they're ok, or...









As this seams to be buging me







I'm wondering is it just me or what









Ed


----------



## Airboss

I can't really speak for anyone other than myself, but I find that I just like to read the posts. I won't normally make a comment if the original poster's question has been answered or if I don't have anything helpful to contribute.

So, I guess I am what some people refer to as a 'lurker'. Maybe there are others that fall into this category as well.


----------



## biga

In my case, I have not been on here much the last few months because I have been fairly busy and we have not been camping much. I don't check the site from home, because we can't get high speed internet, and it is just too slow over dial up. Mrs. Biga still checks the site pretty regularly, but she just does not post much.


----------



## wolfwood

You're right, we are a family. And like all families, we're a collection of unique individuals from all walks of life, with a very wide array of likes, dislikes, interests, abilities, talents, time commitments, opinions, backgrounds, family situations, health concerns, jobs, patience levels, etc. And, of course, nothing is forever, so each of those variables (and more) are constantly changing. Some folks join up with a specific need, ask their specific question(s), and go away - they may never come back or they may have more questions and remember how helpful Outbackers.com was "the last time". Others will lurk for awhile, decide they like the environment, join up, dive in, and choose to stick around and play. Then there's a whole spectrum of stuff in between.

Life situations change and some who want to be here more often just can't due to other priorities, while others DO make Outbackers.com a priority (at least until their partner and kids ask who that person is at the dinner table







). Like everything else in life, we tend to find and keep the things that ADD value to our own lives and provide a "return" that works into our own value-systems and philosophies. We're all individuals here and we all like camping, but even "camping" means different things to different people. Like most things in life, this site will excite some while leaving others with shoulders shrugging and eyes rolling. The "sholulder shruggers" tend to move on....

Of course - then there are the alien abductions......but we don't want to scare our guests....


----------



## Paul and Amy

outbacknjack said:


> Since joining this site, I've come to think of it's members as an extended family while getting to know a little about some people without ever meeting them. I've noticed that some people will check in occasionally with some doing so more than others. In seeing new people sign up, I'll see them make a couple of post's then fall silent, where others will fall into the norm. However I've also noticed that some will join up and become very active only to go silent like they were abducted by alien's or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which make a person wonder if they're ok, or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As this seams to be buging me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering is it just me or what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Sorry this has been bothering you Ed, those questions in life that have so many answers or none. Ugh! so here is my story.....

Well I was very active when I first signed up in 7/07 and really participated quite often; then there was a post forum I did (joke on taxes) in 09/07 that went out of my control and what happened/what was stated/posted after that ~ to this day I really don't know. Then I received nasty emails from other members because of that post, then I got some positive emails because of that post (it was funny and informative) and people telling me it wasn't my fault; then I received a harsh/non customer friendly PM from the Administrators/Moderators accusing me of things I didn't do, "actively disrupting the community", "publically challenging the Administration of the Forum", and being told "I don't care", etc. and threatened to restrict my access to the forum if I "continued down the path I was following" and "current vein" while discussing camping only. I was hurt, BUT, I also learned so much from this experience, opened my eyes & opportunities, and moved on to new adventures elsewhere. So I just restrict my own access, have been much happier, and no one has sent anything nasty or accusatory to me (of course this post may get me some unnecessary flack).

Of course, this is just my story. There are many other different stories out there from members wanting to be heard and read&#8230;&#8230;.believing they are family members to the forum, not enough time to get on and participate, being thrown off the forum completely, favoritism, computer problems, friendship, etc . etc.

Now, I just come here for information, post a few posts that touches my soul, and get a few laughs here and there with some friends. We all make of it what we want here, bound by rules/guidelines that make it what it is. ?????


----------



## LarryTheOutback

For me, I was much more active when I first bought the trailer and was actively doing modifications and seeking ideas for new modifications. Now that I've got the trailer like I want it, I've slowed down quite a bit. I still check in every couple of weeks, but the days of checking the forum every few hours is past, I'm afraid. When I was new I found something new every day; now that I'm more experienced the learnings are fewer. Also with more people in the forum the questions are getting answered more quickly (and I don't tend to add my comments after someone has already answered the question).

Also, since I joined the forum the "signal to noise ratio" has gone down quite a bit IMHO. Please don't take this as a judgement or challenge; I've just noticed that the posts I'm _personally _interested in (mods, camping, etc) have decreased somewhat in frequency as a percentage of the total number of posts. Because it was taking more time to sift through the posts to find my interests, I've been noticing that I don't go to the forum when I have a spare 5 minutes (maybe 30 minutes instead).

This is a great family! We need to keep up the good work.

Ed


----------



## CamperAndy

Hard to follow Labby since anything I say may be seen as me complaining about her actions on Outbackers but I will share some of my insight on the subject of the original post.

I participate in several forums for Diesel trucks. Two specific ones that focus on Dodge trucks and Cummin's engines and they are Night and Day difference.

On one of them it is okay to post signatures big enough to fill a standard VGA screen to the point where you have a hard time finding the actual post, this goes with soft porn photo's in the signature and out right profane language to describe someone that may ask what is seen as a stupid question and I can not ever remember seeing a moderator take any action on any subject. This site is interesting in a juvenile sort of way but is not where I go for accurate timely information about questions I may have. Membership in this site is dominated by a few very vocal and for the most part immature individuals.

The other is very closely controlled site that does not allow pictures in the signatures but everyone is encouraged to fill out the signature with written details of their truck and mods. No profane anything not even characters to represent profane language (something you can see in any news paper when you read the comics but it is not allowed on that forum). Moderators are fast and it does not matter if what was posted, even if it did not offend 99% of the members, if it was outside the rules it was gone. The information on this site is very good.

Now you can also find the same thing in RV forums. You can find controlled sites (this does not mean censored by the way) and you can find sites who's members seem to think animated Boob icons are the pinnacle of Internet technology and sites that fill just about everything in between.

With that knowledge you can then chose the site that suits your personality and outlook on life. Sometimes this may take weeks or even months and from a few posts to even hundreds of posts to find out that you are, or not, a fit in that forum. It is just too bad that some people find that the only way to improve their self esteem is to trash talk people and sites that try to take the high road.


----------



## wtscl

As for me personally, once I put the camper in storage for the winter, I found myseld not checking into the forum as much due to the fact that the kids activities take up more time than before. I am one of those people that will check in and read the posts and soak up the information. I don't feel like I should post a reply to someone and say ABSOLUTELY NOTHING important. Some people like to just say HELLO on a serious post and that drives me NUTS ( I posted a question that MANY will remember on this subject in late summer).

I really enjoy seeing what other people are doing to their campers and reading their adventures. I will probably only read about 10% of all posts due to personal interest in the subject.

It takes all kinds for this crazy world to turn.


----------



## mom2countrykids

For me we are new to camping and just got ours in Oct. Just in time for reality to set in, in the form of lambing and kidding season. I am starting to see the light of day and can I hope plan some long weekend trips within a month or so. I don't feel I have much to add. I am here to learn







We have a LOT to learn. I do check the boards almost daily, but don't post often. I hope we can make it to the TX rally, but that is right before dh has inventory and I may have a milk cow calving so would not get to.







Life in the country has it's on set of rules.


----------



## mejslice

[quote name='outbacknjack' date='Jan 9 2008, 10:08 AM' post='267474']
Since joining this site, I've come to think of it's members as an extended family while getting to know a little about some people without ever meeting them. I've noticed that some people will check in occasionally with some doing so more than others. In seeing new people sign up, I'll see them make a couple of post's then fall silent, where others will fall into the norm. However I've also noticed that some will join up and become very active only to go silent like they were abducted by alien's or something







which make a person wonder if they're ok, or...









As this seams to be buging me







I'm wondering is it just me or what









Ed
Hello Ed Yes I refer to this as being part of the family. AND I am a lurker as you call it. I spend a lot of time just reading and taking notes. I compare what others are doing as to what I am doing. I read daily & sometimes day & nite. Got to go "lurk "some more. HappyOutbacking See ya Mike 
[/


----------



## BigBadBrain

What Judi said, and Ed too.

And Rich (or was it Mel?)

My interests wax and wane on all of my many hobbies. I find myself getting absorbed in many different things and if I disappear for a while it is most likely another interest that is keeping me away. However, there have been times when family issues can demand my time, thought and energy. I have two teenage kids (although one insists that nineTEEN isn't a teenager) that account for a large part of my time. Our family had a very bad year where we lost many of our close family members and socializing was at a minimum. I have lots of hobbies including astronomy, photography, reef-keeping, woodworking, and others. All of these things will compete for my interest along with Outbackers.com and camping itself. Some are synergistic like astronomy - finding a dark sky site near home is not possible, camping under a beautiful star strewn sky is a much easier thing to do (but still harder than you might think).

I like reading many of the posts on tips for camping and maintaining/modifying my camper. I also like the periodic (OK, frequent) escape to the ridiculous when I'm on Outbackers.com. But I'll show up for a while and then disappear. You can always send me a personal message or email me if you want to - I'm always open to the suggestion of getting back to Outbackers; it's always fun to come back after being away for awhile. It's like a soap opera - always the same but somehow different!

See you in a few months! Or maybe later today!

Ta!


----------



## Moosegut

CamperAndy said:


> . . . and you can find sites who's members seem to think animated Boob icons are the pinnacle of Internet technology


That was pretty good Andy.









I was very involved when I first joined and for a long time after, but like Ed, I have all my mods done and pretty much have the TT right where I want it. People have answered questions already so I don't add my two cents unless warranted. I still check the site just about every day, but I've gotten so busy that I don't always have time to post. I'm so exhausted when I get home from work lately that I often don't even turn the computer on. And at work I've been so busy that the only time I have to myself is the five minutes I allow to wolf down a sandwich at my desk.

Even now, I was just up in a ceiling running some cable to a projector and came back to my office to have a coke - cleaned the celing tile garbage out of my hair, read my e-mail, checked the bank statement, getting rested for my next forray into the ceiling over at the gym. Jeesh, you'd think these teachers could keep the kids from jumping up and grabing the projectors.

And, if I can encourage you, don't let the negatives get you down. People can't always tell the intent of the written word. It is often difficult to discern when one is serious, kidding, angry, etc. I've been in some heated discussions where I received some nasty PMs and supportive PMs. Sometimes I was in the wrong with the way I worded or let some of my posts go and other times I was innocent. But, it all comes out in the wash.


----------



## Guest

I just check in every now and then to see if that danged airplane ever got off the conveyor belt.









Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I do get abducted from time to time and do stuff in my other personal life like cook, clean and shop and then I come back and spend mega time on Outbackers. I read the posts that interest me and skip the ones that don't. I love the connection to so many others that is at my fingertips for just about anything. 99% of us behave ourselves and respect the others. I have seen it all here but mostly you find fun, laughter, advice, help, insite, uplifting, support, caring, concern. It is a family and might not fit everyone but it's up to you to choose what part of it fits you, and utilize it as you need, same as you do with people in your everday life.
Come and go as you please and take what you need and leave what you can! We are a Forum Family and we are pretty darn lucky to have this place. Life doesn't need to always be so serious, we get enough of that in our everyday lives and it's often harder to find humor when you are having a bad day. But come home to this family at any given time and you'll find something to make you laugh when you need it.


----------



## daves700

As for me I log in daily sometimes more and read posts, However I don't post often and will never get the 10000 or so award for posting. I guess I am more of a lurker as well .... But I love the site, thanks to all for posting


----------



## mswalt

Well, I lead a fairly uninteresting life except for the DW and grandkids (and sometimes, they're boring, too) so I usually like to check in daily. May or may not post, but usually do end up putting something on paper--normally try to be funny. Sometimes am; sometimes, am not.

I get a kick out of this site and enjoy it immensely. Usually. I'm no computer whiz so you won't see many technological utterings from me. And hardly any pictures--may or may not remember from day to day how to get them to show up, so mainly, you'll see some comments with a snide remark or two.

Mark


----------



## camping canuks

Ed

You made some valid points, certainly when I think of my own involvement on the website. This is information based site for me, the friendly interchange with the good folks is a pure treat. Looking at my own posts, I have probably placed more in the last 10 days than in the previous 6 months. I am finding that winter is the best time for me to get on board as, like others I am off on the road looking for the next place to land in the summer. However that may change I note my DW just brought home a wireless laptop, so I suppose that will open me up to endless possibilities.









But make no doubt about it, coming here to post and read is great source of information and fellowship too.








I have still have lots to learn about rv life and as you know, I look well to the advice of others on my next purchase of a TV. You just can get the experience nor the kindness anywhere else.

All the best


----------



## tripphammer

My reduced presence can be attributed to three things:

1. Actions by non-Moderators in attempting to be the Internet Police. I have received some caustic comments and PM's that have been hurtful and spiteful. I only hope that I have not knowingly done the same to some one else who has innocently made such a post. Both Labby and Ed's post speak mountains to me.

2. I'm not into being a participant in the contest to see who many posts I can accumulate. If there is a point of interest, tip or mod that is relative to my interests I will post but I don't feel it necessary to reiterate what someone else has said if I can't add something relative to the post. If other feel compelled, well it speaks only to their expectations of the forum I guess.

3. My most unwanted Christmas present was to receive the diagnosis of prostate cancer and then to have the insurance company deny coverage for the preferred treatment option. So my efforts are currently concentrated on tackling this issue. I would ask for prayers from this "family" but since I was originally chastised for a similar thing I ask that you not respond for such in a post or reply. Thus don't expect me on the forum as much in the future.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## girard482

Ed ,I hope you weren't thinking of me you you posted this since I finally got back on last night and posted about the Valley Forge RV show last night, but I kind of lay low when I winterize the Outback and try to get things done around the house in the off season so I can have more time to camp when the weather breaks. But I always run though the postings to see whats going on from time to time. I guess since we started having this break of warm weather







the past few days got me thinking of camping again


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I tend to check in every day...mostly at night and a lot times from other countries. I like to think I've added some insight and/or valuable knowledge along the way, but anyone that has met me knows I like to joke around and have fun in life. To that end, I post more then most people (with the exception of one) with quick, punchy, sometime humorous remarks. Hey, we only get one shot here on this earth, so I'm have a blast with my time here.

If laugher is the best medicine, I here to fill your prescription.


----------



## Ghosty

LarryTheOutback said:


> Also, since I joined the forum the "signal to noise ratio" has gone down quite a bit IMHO. Please don't take this as a judgement or challenge; I've just noticed that the posts I'm _personally _interested in (mods, camping, etc) have decreased somewhat in frequency as a percentage of the total number of posts. Because it was taking more time to sift through the posts to find my interests, I've been noticing that I don't go to the forum when I have a spare 5 minutes (maybe 30 minutes instead).
> 
> This is a great family! We need to keep up the good work.
> 
> Ed


Larry -- I have to agree with you on this one. And yes I have been known to post things that may seem a little out of the OUTBACKER realm - but I have tried to the best of my ability to make sure that at least -- if i post 0-- that it somehow had somethng to do with camping or Outbacking...

There was one time that out of 38 POSTS on the left side of the Forum page -- 8 was form one single individual -- ZERO of the 8 had anything remotely to do with OUTBACKING and out of the remainder 30 POST -- 3 had something to do with people hitting 1000 or 500 or 100 posts -- and only 15 out of 38 had anything to do with camping ... so thats only 40% of all the Posts that were related to Outbacking...

Me personally -- i am very happy wiht the new rules about Signature sizes am glad that 99.9% of the folks on this board can follow instructions and keeop there pictures to the approved size - although there are still one or two out there that seem to take up most of my screen...


----------



## lori26

This is interesting to read everyone's experiences and activities on this forum. I joined last summer after we bought our Outback in May 07. At first I came here and tried to read everything I could looking for any information to learn about our new purchase. My husband doesn't get on but sometimes I read him post on the site to make sure he knows everything. I also show him mod.'s because I always enjoy seeing what people have done. I don't post a whole lot mainly because I don't feel I have much advice to give yet. I have asked questions and appreciated when people responded. It's dumb, but sometimes if I didn't get much in the way of responses then in a strange way I would question if my post was silly or whatever. Maybe that is just being a new member. I have missed any offensive posts or hurt feelings I guess.........had no idea any of that went on with this site. There does seem to be a portion that post more than others but I am glad to have them to read. My only thing I would say is that for new people getting the nerve to contribute.......well I guess it would help to feel supported by responses. I think this forum has a lot of information and check in daily to read even though I don't post. It seems to be run professionally to me as far as I have seen. Thanks for the time from those that run the forum. Maybe I will someday add to the forum more. Already excited planning this year's trip. We would love to meet some Outbacker's this year.

Lori


----------



## PDX_Doug

lori26 said:


> I have asked questions and appreciated when people responded. It's dumb, but sometimes if I didn't get much in the way of responses then in a strange way I would question if my post was silly or whatever. Maybe that is just being a new member.


Lori,

I'm sorry to hear we have missed out on helping answer some of the questions you have had. I can assure you that is not because you are a newbie, and we take great pride in treating all such questions as important and valid. Never silly or dumb. If you have have something you are not getting an answer to, please feel free to PM me, and if I can't answer the question myself, I can probably get you hooked up with someone that can.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## beachbum

Here is my experience:

DW lurked til she could convince me to get the Outback. I lurked til I had valid (to me) questions about what I was getting my(our)selves in to. Then I shared my thinking about the weight thing and trolled for others' ideas and experiences about the weight thing. Shared some of my experiences til I got a "FYI, that's not what I wrote" from a poster regarding aforementioned weight discussion.







Lost my zeal for posting after that. Now I am back to lurking and will post if I am 100% SURE I am giving CORRECT info, lest I incur further recriminations.







(Or I will post if I have something funny to say!!)








But like others, my mods are done, I have posted pics of them, I appreciate the experience of those who have gone before me, and I will be glad to share my experiences when asked. But no more discussions for me. I do wonder what happens to some folks and PM them, expressing my concerns.
david


----------



## prevish gang

I personally joined when we got our Outback. Last July we bought a Keystone 5th wheel but it isn't an Outback. I just don't feel that I have much to offer anymore, so I only read a topic that interests me and stay here in case a rally arises that I might be able to attend. Other than that since I feel that I am better off staying as invisible as possible.


----------



## Lady Di

times I post, sometimes I lurk, and sometimes i don't have time for anything related to Outbackers.

Life happens.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

prevish gang said:


> I personally joined when we got our Outback. Last July we bought a Keystone 5th wheel but it isn't an Outback. I just don't feel that I have much to offer anymore, so I only read a topic that interests me and stay here in case a rally arises that I might be able to attend. Other than that since I feel that I am better off staying as invisible as possible.


That's too bad. I remember you having a lot of great ideas and solutions to problems. Please reconsider and come back a bit more often.


----------



## Chabbie1

LarryTheOutback said:


> For me, I was much more active when I first bought the trailer and was actively doing modifications and seeking ideas for new modifications. Now that I've got the trailer like I want it, I've slowed down quite a bit. I still check in every couple of weeks, but the days of checking the forum every few hours is past, I'm afraid. When I was new I found something new every day; now that I'm more experienced the learnings are fewer. Also with more people in the forum the questions are getting answered more quickly (and I don't tend to add my comments after someone has already answered the question).
> 
> This is a great family! We need to keep up the good work.
> 
> Ed


Ditto, 
I really enjoy and appreciate all the info that goes on here. I have learned so much since we bought our OB, thanks to all of you! I continue to check in occasionally and just like reading the new posts. I don't usally comment unless I have something new to say or ask a question.
This is truely a wonderful site! 
Chabbie1


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

hmmmm...if this site was just for talking about camping or camping related issues.......then I wouldn't have much to say. I don't have alot to contribute for advice or about fixing things or weights but I do thoroughly enjoy partaking in fun conversations, offering condolences or prayers, giving support, and on occasion maybe I have made someone laugh or feel better.The best part is the friends and acquaintences I have come to cherish. If this forum was suddenly reduced to talking only about camping, I would move on. I love being part of this family. From time to time the pettiness starts and I will not log on much until it dies down and it always does.
I am very thankful for this forum and how easy it is to make time for friends on here, even just a few minutes at a time! It's not that easy in everyday life to see your friends for a few minutes!







BTW- my signature picture has been fixed in case( thank you secret person for your help!) I was one of offenders







.


----------



## usmc03

I am one of those "lurkers", but I do stop by everyday to see what is new. I don't post unless I have something intelligent to say which isn't very often occording to the wife







.

As you know those of us up here in "Alaska" the other country of the union we are in winter with not much opportunity to camp right now. Heck it is even too cold to work on the OB. About all I can do is check on it every couple weeks to make sure it is still there and intact.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

That secret person wouldn't happen to be the same secret person that make the Kool-aide at the PNW Rallys...would it?


----------



## vdub

I don't frequent the site very much anymore, but some of those who have been on the site for a long time may remember that I used to be a mod. I left the mod-job when we went full-timing and I knew I wouldn't have wifi most of the time. When we do have wifi, DW usually checks things out and lets me know of any topics that might be of interest to me.

On the plus side, the site is a community and I, as well as other folks, have met people that we regularly correspond with. I have several people who I send e-mails to that I met on this site, but have never met in person -- I consider them friends. Also, it's a very positive site -- no bashing, no condemnation of ideas, no name calling, etc, etc and that makes it a fun place to be.

On the down side, I got tired (as a mod) of people not understanding that 100 pixels vertical for a sig meant 100 pixels vertical -- it didn't mean 150 pixels or 200 pixels. No, you're not special, 100 means 100. I also hated to sift through posts where the topic was "my dog had diarreha today -- what should I do?" or "suzie got a new tooth" or "yea!, we're grandparents", just to get to the one post about outbacks that was of interest to me. I also grew weary of the post counters, i.e., those who posted "hello", "ditto", "nothing to add, but hi", etc. Amazing how many "post counts" you had to wade through to get a real answer to your question or anything of real substance.

Overall, this is a nice place to be. We watch the rally posts and if we are in the general area, we attend. We missed the TX rally last spring by only a week and that was kind of a bummer, but it just didn't work out.

on edit... I also hate animated avatars and sigs. They are distracting and serve no/zero/zip/nada useful purpose or function -- just one of my peaves.


----------



## lori26

Thanks Doug - Now if I can just figure out what a PM is and how to do it...................









Lori


----------



## daves700

It seems as if there maybe some hurt feelings from some of the memebers, why not take a deeper look into this maybe we can figure out the problem and fix it.

The idea is for the forum to grow, not decrease because of some posts or PM's that anger members.

Please don't flame me, but in my time of reading posts, I have seen members get away with things that are just plain rude, and others get squashed for something that just may have been taken wrong. Maybe thicker skin? or Maybe less Police ? Not sure what the answer is, But I would like to see some of the members that left come back, I cherish the wisdom and company (very good people).

I know in the year plus i have been a member, I have rec'vd PM's that are not so nice.


----------



## PDX_Doug

lori26 said:


> Thanks Doug - Now if I can just figure out what a PM is and how to do it...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Lori,

A "PM" is a Private Message (only the intended recipient sees it). There are a number of ways to send a PM, but one of the easier is to move your cursor over the name of the member you want to PM in the member information block that appears to the left of every post. The name will change into a drop down menu, and if you click the little arrow on the right, you will see a number of options including "Send Message". Simply click that, and a new - pre-addressed - message window will open. From there you proceed much as you would with any e-mail program.

You can also retrieve messages (and do a lot of other stuff) by looking in the second navigation bar at the top of each screen. You will see a link titled "0 New Messages" or "2 New Messages" or whatever. Click that link, and it will take you into your PM area.

Hope that helps!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> That secret person wouldn't happen to be the same secret person that make the Kool-aide at the PNW Rallys...would it?


It's a secret


----------



## vdub

Not-so-nice pm's should always be reported to a mod. That's what they are there for. IMHO, if someone sends you a nasty pm, rather than post it on the forum, then they probably know it's something they shouldn't be saying in the first place. They should definitly be reported.


----------



## wolfwood

Just a comment from one who has both posted and been the beneficiary of "non-camping related" posts on this primarily Camping Site....

To those who have NOT had a serious illness, great sadness, or other fundamental, unexpected, & uninvited change in their lives, may I extend my sincerest congratulations and hope that you escape that devastating experience for a very long time to come. For those who have had such experience, and have chosen NOT to cast your net broadly and pull in all possible support (including the powerful support of Outbackers), may I extend my sincerest best wishes and hope that you have found ample _other_ means to cope in a healthy manner.

I, for one, have been overwhelmed and carried <YES, literally carried !!!> on a day-by-day basis by the friendship, prayers, energy, good words, and, dare I say, love that I have received from my fellow Outbackers, most of whom I have not nor will I ever have the pleasure of meeting fce-to-face. In the last 3 months, you have pulled me out of some VERY dark trenches....sometimes just by being "out there somewhere", sometimes by tangible actions. I neither see an end to my need for you nor to your offering. I suppose some may see some of the result of this as "favoritism"...after all, there hasn't been a 'red ribbon' posted for everyone...but - based on the PMs, eMails, cards, phone calls, & visits that Kathy & I have both received, others see this absolutely incredible outpouring of support as being a result of "what goes around, comes around."

We all have "off" moments - we're human and fallable - but I believe we would all be served well to remember that how people respond to us is rarely a reaction to only the last words we've "spoken". Outbacknjack asked a simple question - I remember having the same question when I was a relative newbie. I also remember being somewhat intimidated by my 'newbie' status....within what seemed a sea of VERY experienced and connected friends. I don't believe the question posted was an invitation nor license to vent.

I hope this hasn't offended, but I do hope it has made some think...

Judi

Correction! After reading egregg57's sig. again - there _HAS_ been a red ribbon posted for EVERYONE who needs one!! Nice job, Eric!!!


----------



## egregg57

PDX_Doug said:


> I have asked questions and appreciated when people responded. It's dumb, but sometimes if I didn't get much in the way of responses then in a strange way I would question if my post was silly or whatever. Maybe that is just being a new member.


Lori,

I'm sorry to hear we have missed out on helping answer some of the questions you have had. I can assure you that is not because you are a newbie, and we take great pride in treating all such questions as important and valid. Never silly or dumb. If you have have something you are not getting an answer to, please feel free to PM me, and if I can't answer the question myself, I can probably get you hooked up with someone that can.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

I will second that. Please feel free to PM me as well. I will help if I can! That goes for anyone!!

In addition, there are many of us that have had problems or issues dealing with health, family, or what-have-you. Because Outbackers.com is the site that it is, I feel those posts are a more than welcome thing. Sometimes a member may have no one else to share their burden with. Sometimes the anonymity of a screen name makes it much easier to express what the problem is.

I understand that. I also changed my signature with a note of support for all. And I did that because I was afraid that someone may feel that I have more support for one than another. I want anyone that sees that bow to realize its for them too, And it is heart felt. I wish everyone the same feeling of support and compassion, even if it is electronic in nature (Ie: the forums)

As far as post types, there are many forums covering a diverse Field of topics. Even one named "Off Topic Discussion". You don't have to be a towing, weight, model, campground or traveling expert to post a question or express your opinions or offer your ideas.

The multitude of personalities combined with the finger print uniqueness of each persons rig, regardless of model provides for plenty of different experiences and differing opinion. Its how those differences are handled that make all the difference in the tone of the response.

I guess what I am trying to say is that NO ONE should feel that what they have to say is less than important than anyone else. Regardless of experience. Your comments, needs, ideas and opinions are no less important than anyone Else's.

The new people to the forum should be made to feel that they can ask about anything! ANYTHING! It keeps the information flowing, it maintains communication and develops good relationships country *continent* wide. I was so happy when I found this site, the information and true comradeship I felt here. That hasn't changed.

And before I step off my soap box, I have been the author of some off the wall stuff. Primarily with Wolfwood in the middle of the maelstrom and Doug orbiting closely there after. And it is all in fun. Quite frankly the "Off-the-wall posts" that people have posted keeps things fresh and funny and adds a facet to the site I think. There is something here for everyone.

Have a great day!!

Eric


----------



## OregonCampin

Well - I guess you could call me a lurker.... sometimes I go on a "post binge", but mostly I like to read what people have been up too. I do really enjoy most of the stories!

I have been "down" for the past three weeks due to excessive travel.... I left Eugene on December 22st and did not return home again (except for one night around the 26th) until January 1. After one day at home I came down with a stomach bug, which put me down for most of three days (don't you love airline travel?) I have stopped in and checked out what is going on, but have been very busy catching up from being gone so long. Now we are getting ready to head out over the 18th for a camping trip to the Oregon Coast - busy busy busy!

Just cause you don't see me doesn't mean I am not here! The reason I come here is because of the nasty attitudes I have seen on the dark side and the only thing I would say to anyone that has something bad to say - take it somewhere else... we come here to to enjoy each others company and learn.


----------



## Nathan

Ok, now I'll jump in. Just like Judi and Eric indicated. This site has a family atmophere and just like a family, there are happy times, sad times, serious times, and then some not so serious times (







)








Everyone is involved to varrying degrees, and those change based on outside forces. The most important thing is to keep the attitude up, not hold grudges and share your comments/thoughts when and where you choose. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## 'Ohana

Wow !







I've never had nor made a post that has attracted so much attention, and would like to clarify what my original thoughts were, even if they were not properly organized.

In looking around the forum yesterday, I happened upon the information block that stated Outbackers.com had a total of *3,131 members*

Which in turn lead me to thinking about how out of all of those members, maybe only a few hundred were still active on the site and as to what had caused the others to leave, vanish, depart etc....









My original post was in no way intended to question any one's reason for posting, not posting, lurking, leaving or whatever. Nor was it my intentions to to open up any wound's from past or present battles or to generate any sort of animosity among the member's of this otherwise great community.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## California Jim

Ha! What a topic to make my 3000th post to







No, please do not congratulate me.

Because I've been a member of this site since the very beginning and really before it even started, I have a very wide ranging view of how this community has evolved. That evolution has been dramatic. Some might say for the better, others for the worse. There is really no wrong answer.

The membership continues to drive that evolution and with it Outbackers has fast become as much of a social networking site as it is an Outback discussion site. If the past is any indication of the future, then the imbalance of "chatter" to "content" should be expected to continue growing. Perhaps a new name for the website would be warranted at some point in the future.

Again, there is nothing wrong with this change depending upon your outlook, need, or perspective. We can choose to stay and enjoy the revelry or move on to somewhere else more focused on our specific needs and interests.


----------



## wolfwood

California Jim said:


> Ha! What a topic to make my 3000th post to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, please do not congratulate me.
> 
> .........
> 
> Again, there is nothing wrong with this change depending upon your outlook, need, or perspective. We can choose to stay and enjoy the revelry or move on to somewhere else more focused on our specific needs and interests.


HA-ZAHH!! .... and well said, Jim !!!!

<no congratulations from me - uh uh - not gonna do it - nope - not here, anyway







>


----------



## tdvffjohn

outbacknjack said:


> Wow !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had nor made a post that has attracted so much attention, and would like to clarify what my original thoughts were, even if they were not properly organized.
> 
> In looking around the forum yesterday, I happened upon the information block that stated Outbackers.com had a total of *3,131 members*
> 
> Which in turn lead me to thinking about how out of all of those members, maybe only a few hundred were still active on the site and as to what had caused the others to leave, vanish, depart etc....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My original post was in no way intended to question any one's reason for posting, not posting, lurking, leaving or whatever. Nor was it my intentions to to open up any wound's from past or present battles or to generate any sort of animosity among the member's of this otherwise great community.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ed


Either way, it has made for some open discussion and we all can learn from that. It has maintained civility and thats all we ask.

John


----------



## kyoutback

vdub said:


> I don't frequent the site very much anymore, but some of those who have been on the site for a long time may remember that I used to be a mod. I left the mod-job when we went full-timing and I knew I wouldn't have wifi most of the time. When we do have wifi, DW usually checks things out and lets me know of any topics that might be of interest to me.
> 
> On the plus side, the site is a community and I, as well as other folks, have met people that we regularly correspond with. I have several people who I send e-mails to that I met on this site, but have never met in person -- I consider them friends. Also, it's a very positive site -- no bashing, no condemnation of ideas, no name calling, etc, etc and that makes it a fun place to be.
> 
> On the down side, I got tired (as a mod) of people not understanding that 100 pixels vertical for a sig meant 100 pixels vertical -- it didn't mean 150 pixels or 200 pixels. No, you're not special, 100 means 100. I also hated to sift through posts where the topic was "my dog had diarreha today -- what should I do?" or "suzie got a new tooth" or "yea!, we're grandparents", just to get to the one post about outbacks that was of interest to me. I also grew weary of the post counters, i.e., those who posted "hello", "ditto", "nothing to add, but hi", etc. Amazing how many "post counts" you had to wade through to get a real answer to your question or anything of real substance.
> 
> Overall, this is a nice place to be. We watch the rally posts and if we are in the general area, we attend. We missed the TX rally last spring by only a week and that was kind of a bummer, but it just didn't work out.
> 
> on edit... I also hate animated avatars and sigs. They are distracting and serve no/zero/zip/nada useful purpose or function -- just one of my peaves.


The properties of your signature indicate that it is 101px in height.


----------



## bpedrotty

Normally I would not add a reply to a thread so late and after it has gone from its original direction.

for me, I have a few rules about posting.

1- I need to have something useful to offer to the discussion (I need to know what I'm talking about)
2- It needs to be timely

If I can't meet those two criteria, I don't post. Now, that doesn't mean I don't read, and I have a long list of Outbackers on my prayer list. They may not know it, but that is normally because of rule #2 and sometimes due to rule #1 (if I haven't experienced it, I can only guess what it feels like)

It is mostly due to rule #2 that I don't post at all. I spent from Jan to Aug 07' on the floating prison for over achievers. Now that I am "home" I have 12-18 hour days. This is not me complaining... I get paid to turn your tax dollars into noise, and make holes in the ground from 26000 feet. It is a great life, but it somewhat limits my time on the 'puter. When I am home and have the time, I find that I am new enough to the whole RV thing and un-handy enough all around (takes a college degree to break 'em and a HS diploma to fix 'em in my daily world...) that I seldom have something to add that is worth reading.

When I do think I've got something to add, I add it, like everyone else. I will continue to check in when I can and will continue to add what I can that is useful to to the community. I will also continue to ask all the silly questions I come up with as I learn the ins and outs of the whole Outback thing and RVing in general.

So, till the next time...

Cheers!!

Walleye


----------



## vdub

> The properties of your signature indicate that it is 101px in height.


Did that on purpose. Just stick'n it to the man.....


----------



## kyoutback

vdub said:


> The properties of your signature indicate that it is 101px in height.
> 
> 
> 
> Did that on purpose. Just stick'n it to the man.....
Click to expand...

But..........You ARE "The Man"


----------



## LarryTheOutback

California Jim said:


> Outbackers has fast become as much of a social networking site as it is an Outback discussion site.


Jim, I'm not surprised you came up with a _much _more polite way of saying it than I. More polite than my "signal to noise ratio" that is ... mainly because noise is in the eyes of the beholder. Thanks.

Much of the social networking is limited to the "Off Topic Discussion" forum which is _exactly _where it belongs. Most of my time with Outbackers comes in little chunks of time, so I choose to ignore the vast majority of postings in "Off Topic Discussion". For other members, they seem to spend the majority of their time in "Off Topic Discussion". To each their own. I do wish the board had a way for me to unsubscribe to a particular forum so I don't see it when I do a "View New Posts" (no way to do it with Advanced Search either, as near as I can tell).

The social-networking does leak into the other forums somewhat, but I find it generally tolerable (and of course there are topics that are more amenable to social discussions, like the rally threads). The social networking topics do sometimes hijack threads, and that's something we can all work on making better. That's what is great about Outbackers ... it is generally speaking a self-managing place (not to belittle all the work Doug and the mods do).

We could consider if a reorganizing or renaming of some of the forums would help (or hurt). Personally I think it's just fine the way it is.

We could also consider developing a FAQ to answer to most burning (and repeated) questions. This is a double-edged sword, though, because sometimes the repeating of the question leads to an answer none of us had considered before. And certainly the act of asking a question and receiving so many welcoming and helpful replies certainly adds to our membership family.

Thanks Ed (the other Ed) for opening this discussion!

Ed


----------



## skippershe

LarryTheOutback said:


> We could also consider developing a FAQ to answer to most burning (and repeated) questions. This is a double-edged sword, though, because sometimes the repeating of the question leads to an answer none of us had considered before. And certainly the act of asking a question and receiving so many welcoming and helpful replies certainly adds to our membership family.


Seek and you shall find









 FAQ's


----------



## PDX_Doug

LarryTheOutback said:


> I do wish the board had a way for me to unsubscribe to a particular forum so I don't see it when I do a "View New Posts"


Funny you should mention that, Ed...

This is something I have been pondering as I review some of the responses we have been seeing on this thread the last couple of days. There is a mechanism for, essentially, having two types of memberships. It would be possible to have one membership that sees all posts, and another that shows only the more technical issues. The member could decide which group they would like to be a part of.

One of the downsides is that it would be a one or the other sort of thing. Not only would a 'technical' member only see that side, they would only have access to participate in that side. I suspect that even the most hardened 'techie' would, on occasion, like to participate in the other aspect of the community. Anyway, I'm far from convinced it would be healthy for the forum overall, but like I said, it's something to think about.

I would make one suggestion though... actually consider this more of a request... There are two clearly defined types of threads we have around here. The more serious (requests for help, mods, etc.) and the more frivilous (conveyor belts, big sticks, etc.). Let's try to limit the more frivilous postings - the "I have nothing to add, but..." post count building types of posts - to the lighter threads, and keep the more serious threads on topic and free of distractions that have no real relevance to the topic at hand. Staying on topic is hard. Even in normal everyday life, conversations easily flow from one topic to another, that's human nature. But I think with even a little effort, we can make a pretty big impact in this area.

And I am not going to try to reign in those that like to play the post count game. Over the years, I have been as guilty of that as anybody, and to suggest otherwise would be hypocritical. I would however, like to ask that those who do choose to partake in the sport, be considerate of their fellow Outbackers, and limit such posting to the threads where the impact will be minimized (or maybe even welcomed).

At one point, mention was made of members receiving "Not so nice" PM's. This to me is wholley unacceptable, and flies in the face of everything this community stands for. To be honest, we really have no control over the PM aspect of the forum (Other than to turn it On or Off), but I expect everyone that chooses to particpate in this community to apply the same respect and consideration for their fellow Outbackers in PM's, that they do when participating in the forums. Vdub was spot on when he suggested that such PM's be reported to the Moderators.

It's that time of year folks. Cabin fever is setting in... Most of us have been away from camping for way too long... and we're getting a little cranky. Let's keep in mind what this great community is all about, what great friendships we have developed and nurtured, and remember that Spring will be here before we know it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vdub

IMHO, keep it the way it is, if the other option limits participation (sounds like it would). Nothing in life is perfect for everyone and the forum has been pretty successful "as is". So, to quote a hero of mine, "stay the course".


----------



## tdvffjohn

ditto


----------



## vdub

post count


----------



## skippershe

X3!

Oops! sorry for the frivolous comment








I am in no way trying to up my post count by adding my opinion


----------



## egregg57

I found that my Signature photo was three times the alloted size! And nobody told me! I feel..so.._dirty_...

But I fixed it and am all better now!

Eric


----------



## CamperAndy

egregg57 said:


> I found that my Signature photo was three times the alloted size! And nobody told me! I feel..so.._dirty_...
> 
> But I fixed it and am all better now!
> 
> Eric


Now it is only 75% of the allotment! 100 wide by 75 high.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Well put Doug, however I personally don't think having two account type is best of the entire community. Keeping serious post on track is a good start, but sometimes things need a poke in the ribs. Let's not go crazy...but let's remember to have fun here as well.


----------



## skippershe

CamperAndy said:


> I found that my Signature photo was three times the alloted size! And nobody told me! I feel..so.._dirty_...
> 
> But I fixed it and am all better now!
> 
> Eric


Now it is only 75% of the allotment! 100 wide by 75 high.








[/quote]
He needs a new photo anyway...come on Eric, with all those camping dates you have planned, you should be able to take a photo of your rig someplace besides in a parking lot


----------



## 4ME

Back to our regularly scheduled programming....
Life gets a little "thick" at times and the time allowed to post dwindles.Other times I just don't have anything smart or witty to say.
Then there are the times when I sit down to the computer with a bourbon in hand...........


----------



## wolfwood

skippershe said:


> I found that my Signature photo was three times the alloted size! And nobody told me! I feel..so.._dirty_...
> 
> But I fixed it and am all better now!
> 
> Eric


Now it is only 75% of the allotment! 100 wide by 75 high.








[/quote]
He needs a new photo anyway...come on Eric, with all those camping dates you have planned, you should be able to take a photo of your rig someplace besides in a parking lot







[/quote]

I could take care of that....









Eric - did you mean to post the announcement about your sig in Doug's thread _about_ sigs????


----------



## vdub

Maybe it's time to drag this out again.... It's 3 years old, but I think it still applies. click here


----------



## LarryTheOutback

PDX_Doug said:


> Funny you should mention that, Ed...
> 
> ... There is a mechanism for, essentially, having two types of memberships. It would be possible to have one membership that sees all posts, and another that shows only the more technical issues. The member could decide which group they would like to be a part of.


Yuk. I don't think dividing the membership would be a useful thing (and in fact I would sign up for the "all" type of membership). As I mentioned, I DO look at the social part of the board quite frequently, but my focus is on the camping/campgrounds/technical etc. I was hoping for a way to self-select the forums I want to see, rather than having a canned set of forums.

My occasional annoyance is going to a thread for a specific issue and finding that the technical topic is covered in a few posts spread out in between 10 other off-topic posts. As I mentioned, this is something that each of us as members of the community can fix on our own when we post. It's a simple matter of asking yourself, just before pressing Reply ... "is this post appropriate for the forum in which I am posting?"

Thanks for listening!

Ed


----------



## jedmunson

LarryTheOutback said:


> Yuk. I don't think dividing the membership would be a useful thing (and in fact I would sign up for the "all" type of membership). As I mentioned, I DO look at the social part of the board quite frequently, but my focus is on the camping/campgrounds/technical etc.
> 
> Thanks for listening!
> 
> Ed


I agree - YUK









There are times where I just want the connection of those that are missing camping as much as I am and there are times when I need and ANSWER and readily find it searching old posts or posting a new question. To divide us would be to 1/2 the value not double it









THANKS FOR ALL YOU DO!


----------



## NJMikeC

#1 most of this stuff is now Been There Done That
#2 This isn't really about camping anymore and the topics are just silly. Post counts, is this is mod, do I get full credit of it being a mod ,etc. Ghosty was right he gave you the numbers.
#3 Don't like the new rules. You can talk about this but you can't talk about that. So if most of the threads look like #1 and #2 then what is their to talk about? Answer for many is not much ,hence not much talking.
#4 Place has lost focus. It used to be the "high road" yet too much Politically correct non-sense going on. 
#5 It maybe a family but it also is a gang. New members don't know how to talk like the gang talks. So if you have far more substance and far less of #2 talk then people would feel more welcome and speak about something worthwhile.


----------



## PDX_Doug

If I may...



NJMikeC said:


> too much Politically correct non-sense going on.


One of, if not the most basic tenets of Outackers has always been to operate in as friendly, supportive and non-intimidating an environment as possible. It is our very soul, and one of the things that makes us special and unique. Maintaining that does require a substantial degree of political correctness on the part of all involved. Fortunately, for those that find this political correctness just too restrictive, there are thousands of other forums out there where political in-correctness is the rule of the day (in some cases even encouraged). The recommendation I would always make to anyone, is to find the forum that best suits their particular personality, style and desires, and stick with that. If Outbackers works for you, great! If not, well, that's okay too.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bill_pfaff

[/quote]
One of, if not the most basic tenets of Outackers has always been to operate in as friendly, supportive and non-intimidating an environment as possible. It is our very soul, and one of the things that makes us special and unique. Maintaining that does require a substantial degree of political correctness on the part of all involved. Fortunately, for those that find this political correctness just too restrictive, there are thousands of other forums out there where political in-correctness is the rule of the day (in some cases even encouraged). The recommendation I would always make to anyone, is to find the forum that best suits their particular personality, style and desires, and stick with that. If Outbackers works for you, great! If not, well, that's okay too.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Lurker here.

Agree with Doug. The site is what it is, just as it is with any other site.

I lurk cus I like. I post when I feel I "might" have something of value to say else I "lurk". I use the existing functionality of selecting which forums I belong to in order to filter what is outside of my interests. That plus the options of subscribing, unsubscribing or never subscribing to a posting/thread to begin with is all the control I need. Any more would just confuse me so I don't need additional filters, forums and/or membership categories.

Yes there is often "noise/chatter" but that is life. It exists here just like it is in my work place, my house, my church, the movie theater I frequent, the stores I shop in, and the sidewalks I walk on. Does it belong in those places? Maybe not always according to my standards but it is what it is. Does it put me over the edge? Not really. With the exception of a few places, I mostly frequent the same businesses and establishments I have since I have lived where I live. As far as my work environment, I figure I'll either retire from here some day or they'll take me out in a box. Regardless, if it bothered me that much I'd have moved on a long time ago. For me part of the beauty of aging is a liberal dose of tolerance and understanding.

I'm not a charter member but I respect and appreciate what the charter members/developers have built and continue to maintain for both our benefit and for our pleasure. We choose.

Does it always work? No, but then again neither do my bright ideas.

I vote for "let it be". For me it is a pleasure to lurk here. I feel the site adds value when we need help and it has the unique advantage of provide a vehicle for us to (as appropriate) listen, laugh, or cry with others, if we so chose , in support of the trials and tribulations life deals out, sometimes not so fairly.

We have all been "out there" on the web and it can be an ugly place. Let's not mess with one of the few, albeit imperfect, island of hope

OK, I'm done. Back to lurking.


----------



## wolfwood

I guess I'm seeing some fundamental differences which may be at the root of some of the apparent discourse. Everyone on this site has something to offer but there seems to be a bunch of folks who are so confident in what they know and how they do stuff that they are really only interested in swapping comparative "how to" stories - not in helping others learn nor in actually learning more themselves. That's okay - that's their choice. . Or maybe its that their non-camping interests are really quite different from the 'mainstream' that, because they already know so much about camping & TTs & TVS, etc., they can't "get into" the non-camping interests discussed here, so they leave or back-off on their involvement here. And maybe they've gone some place else where they _can_ learn more about what they're more interested in. Nothing wrong with that!

As for "Been There/Done That"...... That comment is gnawing at me and I just can't let it be














I'm sure there's a fair amount of stuff that, for many, is frustratingly redundant but, I'll bet each of those folks was once a 'newbie' too when they didn't know all the answers. There are always new members joining (I'm sure Doug can provide the actual growth figures). Although some have had TTs before, others have not, and, in fact, some have no camping experience of any kind and are a bit overwhelmed by the whole idea. Lots of people in all walks can't bring themselves back to their beginnings....and they aren't the ones who become the next generation's trainers - - - of much of anything. We are fortunate that newbies do turn here for help (!) and I think most folks who stick around here are happy - even excited - to transfer their own knowledge...even if it's limited. That 'limited' knowledge then grows and a new group of knowledgeable folks are added to the ranks so that the more experienced folks are no longer the only ones who can answer questions. For the 'new' trainers, their own confidence in their own knowledge also gets reinforced every time they can help someone else solve a problem!!! Some of the more experienced folks (depending on their own personalities) will even get pleasure from watching the "new kids" step up!!! Case in point - Kathy & I had each been camping (not RVing) for close to 40 yrs in all sorts of environments but neither of us had ever owned a TT. It was ALL new and a bit scary. It was the information, advice, and support that we got (and STILL get) HERE from some very patient people that brought us into the fold SAFELY...and comfortably. In the process, I met a bunch of folks that I enjoyed spending time talking with. Some are still here. Others have moved on. And every now and then we'll even respond to a (sort-of) technical question (or test ourselves by comparing what our response _would have been _with what the "experts" here have to say.) We get reinforcement or correction of our understandings, encouragement to step up & step out, and our own knowledge grows.

I guess what I'm saying is that "stuff" is only a "Been There Done That" matter if you're the one who has, in fact, "been there and done that" - lots. It just makes sense to me that if you have that level of experience & knowledge in an activity that you truly want to help others learn & enjoy, or in some cases, avoid, then it just seems to me to be the natural things to help the next (and maybe even the next) generation learn the same, and maybe even learn a thing or two yourself. Most folks who really enjoy something and find themselves really teaching it to others, also find themselves repeating what seem to be very basis points - that's the nature of educating....and learning. Everything gets built on the basics - no matter WHAT you're doing - so the basic skills are what are critical and take practice and repetition - from trainer & trainee. I can't tell you how many times to how many people for how many years I have repeated the most basic of basics of dog rearing, training, communication, etc. - but its something I'm passionate about, know a fair amount about, am thrilled to help others really learn about, and LOVE to watch them be individually successful on their own. I find that if I don't also have a separate, more advanced learning environment for myself, constant repetition of the basics does get "redundant" and I get bored... and that's when I need to take a break from being a trainer. But training people & dogs is part of the fabric of my being and I always come back to it, in one form or another!

But face it! Camping is - overall - a pretty basic thing in and of itself...it just doesn't get real complicated unless you're into the finer points of TV engines, suspension designs, dynamics of hitch engineering, and the like. Although there are some of those discussions here, there are probably better places to go to feed those interests as well as serious interest in ATVs, trucks, tools, guns, beer, dogs, religion, politics, child psychology - you name it. Our non-camping interests are varied - but its the camping that brings us together.

OK - no more soap box......

and I have picked up a number of new options. In the process, there are friends to be made and I have yet to make (and keep) a friend with whom I can only discuss 1 topic.


----------



## MaeJae

Wow... I go away for a few days and look what happens!

Is it the middle of winter? Yup!








Tis the season for cabin fever!

Have an AWESOME weekend! I intend to...
MaeJae


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> That secret person wouldn't happen to be the same secret person that make the Kool-aide at the PNW Rallys...would it?


It's a secret!


----------



## luckylynn

wolfwood said:


> I guess I'm seeing some fundamental differences which may be at the root of some of the apparent discourse. Everyone on this site has something to offer but there seems to be a bunch of folks who are so confident in what they know and how they do stuff that they are really only interested in swapping comparative "how to" stories - not in helping others learn nor in actually learning more themselves. That's okay - that's their choice. . Or maybe its that their non-camping interests are really quite different from the 'mainstream' that, because they already know so much about camping & TTs & TVS, etc., they can't "get into" the non-camping interests discussed here, so they leave or back-off on their involvement here. And maybe they've gone some place else where they _can_ learn more about what they're more interested in. Nothing wrong with that!
> 
> As for "Been There/Done That"...... That comment is gnawing at me and I just can't let it be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there's a fair amount of stuff that, for many, is frustratingly redundant but, I'll bet each of those folks was once a 'newbie' too when they didn't know all the answers. There are always new members joining (I'm sure Doug can provide the actual growth figures). Although some have had TTs before, others have not, and, in fact, some have no camping experience of any kind and are a bit overwhelmed by the whole idea. Lots of people in all walks can't bring themselves back to their beginnings....and they aren't the ones who become the next generation's trainers - - - of much of anything. We are fortunate that newbies do turn here for help (!) and I think most folks who stick around here are happy - even excited - to transfer their own knowledge...even if it's limited. That 'limited' knowledge then grows and a new group of knowledgeable folks are added to the ranks so that the more experienced folks are no longer the only ones who can answer questions. For the 'new' trainers, their own confidence in their own knowledge also gets reinforced every time they can help someone else solve a problem!!! Some of the more experienced folks (depending on their own personalities) will even get pleasure from watching the "new kids" step up!!! Case in point - Kathy & I had each been camping (not RVing) for close to 40 yrs in all sorts of environments but neither of us had ever owned a TT. It was ALL new and a bit scary. It was the information, advice, and support that we got (and STILL get) HERE from some very patient people that brought us into the fold SAFELY...and comfortably. In the process, I met a bunch of folks that I enjoyed spending time talking with. Some are still here. Others have moved on. And every now and then we'll even respond to a (sort-of) technical question (or test ourselves by comparing what our response _would have been _with what the "experts" here have to say.) We get reinforcement or correction of our understandings, encouragement to step up & step out, and our own knowledge grows.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is that "stuff" is only a "Been There Done That" matter if you're the one who has, in fact, "been there and done that" - lots. It just makes sense to me that if you have that level of experience & knowledge in an activity that you truly want to help others learn & enjoy, or in some cases, avoid, then it just seems to me to be the natural things to help the next (and maybe even the next) generation learn the same, and maybe even learn a thing or two yourself. Most folks who really enjoy something and find themselves really teaching it to others, also find themselves repeating what seem to be very basis points - that's the nature of educating....and learning. Everything gets built on the basics - no matter WHAT you're doing - so the basic skills are what are critical and take practice and repetition - from trainer & trainee. I can't tell you how many times to how many people for how many years I have repeated the most basic of basics of dog rearing, training, communication, etc. - but its something I'm passionate about, know a fair amount about, am thrilled to help others really learn about, and LOVE to watch them be individually successful on their own. I find that if I don't also have a separate, more advanced learning environment for myself, constant repetition of the basics does get "redundant" and I get bored... and that's when I need to take a break from being a trainer. But training people & dogs is part of the fabric of my being and I always come back to it, in one form or another!
> 
> But face it! Camping is - overall - a pretty basic thing in and of itself...it just doesn't get real complicated unless you're into the finer points of TV engines, suspension designs, dynamics of hitch engineering, and the like. Although there are some of those discussions here, there are probably better places to go to feed those interests as well as serious interest in ATVs, trucks, tools, guns, beer, dogs, religion, politics, child psychology - you name it. Our non-camping interests are varied - but its the camping that brings us together.
> 
> OK - no more soap box......
> 
> and I have picked up a number of new options. In the process, there are friends to be made and I have yet to make (and keep) a friend with whom I can only discuss 1 topic.


I like this sight ......**just as it is** some topices I read,some I do not, Sometimes I see something that seems interesting and I stop by there and read it. I joined this sight because at the time it seemed friendly and full of good information about outback campers and camping. No I do not post very often......I mostly just hang-out ( or if you want to say lurk ,that's ok too).

This is the first time I have felt bad about this sight and I must say that TODAY I feel sad about it. Although I don't "talk" or post if you like that better..........I have always felt like we were all a bunch of Friends that got together to talk about our great campers ,camping,family,pets and support each other thru Friendship and sharing...........even if we do or do not post a lot.

So I guess what I realy want to say is this.......This sight has worked for several years.....and is still working now. Maybe if it does not work for everyone then ,the ones it doesn't work for should go to other sights or start one of their own.

It is not my intent to sound mean or angery because I am really a very kind caring person and that is also one of the reasons I like this forum so much. So I guess like others have said "I'll get off my soap box now".........but one more thing before I go back to lurking ..Thanks Doug and ALL the other modaraters that keep this sight user friendly and family friendly.......

Luckylynn


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> That secret person wouldn't happen to be the same secret person that make the Kool-aide at the PNW Rallys...would it?


It's a secret!








[/quote]

Thought so...but I'll keep it under wraps.


----------



## RizFam

MaeJae said:


> Wow... I go away for a few days and look what happens!
> 
> Is it the *middle of winter*? Yup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tis the season for *cabin fever*!
> 
> Have an AWESOME weekend! I intend to...
> MaeJae


Yup I'm with you MaeJae.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

RizFam said:


> Wow... I go away for a few days and look what happens!
> 
> Is it the *middle of winter*? Yup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tis the season for *cabin fever*!
> 
> Have an AWESOME weekend! I intend to...
> MaeJae


Yup I'm with you MaeJae.








[/quote]

Its like the stock market around here...ya have to keep an eye on it all the time.


----------



## nonny

My 2 cents: I love this place and I love the people. Many, if not most, I will never meet. I may still call them friends, maybe for the rest of our lives. Do I like everything that's said? Nope. Do I agree with everything? Nope. Do I gain something every time I come here? Yep. That's why I come as often as I can. I don't always have time to post and, with lousy dial-up, sometimes I get kicked off while I am posting and decide not to sign back on. I thank everyone who takes the time to help others, even if it is only to listen. Everyone needs a place to vent. I don't like that people send others nasty or hurtful PMs but I'm not leaving this place because some people don't always play nice in the sandbox. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## vern38

outbacknjack said:


> Since joining this site, I've come to think of it's members as an extended family while getting to know a little about some people without ever meeting them. I've noticed that some people will check in occasionally with some doing so more than others. In seeing new people sign up, I'll see them make a couple of post's then fall silent, where others will fall into the norm. *However I've also noticed that some will join up and become very active only to go silent like they were abducted by alien's or something*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *which make a person wonder if they're ok, or...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As this seams to be buging me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering is it just me or what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


I received a email yesterday hinting to check out this post. Yes I am still breathing and have not been abducted by alien's









Hello to all hope everyone is doing well...

Vern


----------



## egregg57

vern38 said:


> Since joining this site, I've come to think of it's members as an extended family while getting to know a little about some people without ever meeting them. I've noticed that some people will check in occasionally with some doing so more than others. In seeing new people sign up, I'll see them make a couple of post's then fall silent, where others will fall into the norm. *However I've also noticed that some will join up and become very active only to go silent like they were abducted by alien's or something*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *which make a person wonder if they're ok, or...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As this seams to be buging me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering is it just me or what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


I received a email yesterday hinting to check out this post. Yes I am still breathing and have not been abducted by alien's









Hello to all hope everyone is doing well...

Vern
[/quote]

*VERN!!! HEY!*


----------



## tdvffjohn

The original Member 1 and 2









Glad to hear from you Vern

John


----------



## wolfwood

vern38 said:


> Since joining this site, I've come to think of it's members as an extended family while getting to know a little about some people without ever meeting them. I've noticed that some people will check in occasionally with some doing so more than others. In seeing new people sign up, I'll see them make a couple of post's then fall silent, where others will fall into the norm. *However I've also noticed that some will join up and become very active only to go silent like they were abducted by alien's or something*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *which make a person wonder if they're ok, or...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As this seams to be buging me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering is it just me or what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


I received a email yesterday hinting to check out this post. Yes I am still breathing and have not been abducted by alien's









Hello to all hope everyone is doing well...

Vern[/quote]
See, Ed!!!!!

The REALLY good ones don't stray far from home!!!!!!!!!








*HI VERN*


----------



## nonny

Hey Vern. Good to hear from you! You've been missed.


----------



## Piecemaker

Ed

Being a newbie just doing a lot of reading and looking at the different mods being done.

I guess I can also be called a lurker. In the beginning we're quiet.









Brian


----------



## luckylynn

nonny said:


> My 2 cents: I love this place and I love the people. Many, if not most, I will never meet. I may still call them friends, maybe for the rest of our lives. Do I like everything that's said? Nope. Do I agree with everything? Nope. Do I gain something every time I come here? Yep. That's why I come as often as I can. I don't always have time to post and, with lousy dial-up, sometimes I get kicked off while I am posting and decide not to sign back on. I thank everyone who takes the time to help others, even if it is only to listen. Everyone needs a place to vent. I don't like that people send others nasty or hurtful PMs but I'm not leaving this place because some people don't always play nice in the sandbox. Just my 2 cents.


x2

Luckylynn


----------



## outtatown

I've been in and out, and finally determined that you all just need to either use deodorant, or change the one you're using...

Just kidding...when the camping stops here in the midwest, thoughts go elsewhere...but I do pop in once in a while. Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

outtatown said:


> I've been in and out, and finally determined that you all just need to either use deodorant, or change the one you're using...
> 
> Just kidding...when the camping stops here in the midwest, thoughts go elsewhere...but I do pop in once in a while. Hope you're all doing well.


It has been a LONG time since you've been posting...welcome back. Hope to see more of ya' over the Winter months.


----------

